# puppy not eating and vomiting + fever



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

i just came home from work and found that my puppy is not eating anything from afternoon . he seems to have fever drinks water only and vomits it out sometimes as well .


what to do?


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Take him to a vet, have him checked out. Puppies can dehydrate very quickly when vomiting, so it would be considered an emergency.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You need to take him to a vet. At his age, they can go downhill quickly. It could be anything from something minor to something major like Parvo or Distemper. Do not take him anyplace off your property except for the vet's (if it is Parvo/Distemper you don't want to spread the virus.) Do not let other dog's come over to your house, until he is checked out.


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

ok after wards afghan was fine but then again suddenly he barfed in evening all the food he eat in afternoon .
that happned yesterday afternoon and since then he hasnt eaten anything
he has dehydration and losemotion
i took him to vet this morning and then he was put on dips

he was fine after that


he hasnt eaten anything till yet and doesnt want to i dunoe why . but drank a little water

after that peeped and pooped water
its 6 th sept right now 7:31 pm

i called up vet and he said "his digestive system needs to get ok and for that dont push him to eat food even if he wont eat . try giving him in night and tomorrow morning if he doesnt then bring him to me tomorrow morning i am very worried about my little boy he is so thin and weak now

any sugestions?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

What is "dips"? The vet thinks he just ate something that disagreed with his tummy, not one of the big bad bugs?

Agree, no food. Only laps of water at a time until he hasn't vomited for a few hours then a few at a time. No food until he hasn't vomited for 12 hours. You could try congee, a rice water, for some nutrition when water is staying put. Cook at a simmer 1/2 cup raw white rice in 4 cups water for 30 minutes, strain and throw away the rice, feed the congee only. One lap at a time every 5 minutes at first.

Here is a page with some information on simple digestive upset. http://www.dogaware.com/specific.html#diarrhea

Some dogs are smart and won't eat if the tummy hurts. Really hard to respect that but it is best.


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

dips = he was injected 300ml of glucose with syringe in his nerve


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

as advised by my vet 

i got afghan's blood tested . here is the image 











but afy is recovering now . i dont know what it means could someone explain the report to me please?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

As far as the blood work goes everything is within normal range except the PVC and platelets. Your vet should be able to explain exactly what that means to you and your pup; but I would imagine that the out of range results aren't too unexpected considering that your pup hasn't been eating.


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

thanx afghan finally ate something on his own ..i will keep this thread updated until he gets well


----------

